# Eine Neue aus Nordhessen



## Sybi (2. Juli 2006)

ich möchte mich hier erst einmal vorstellen. 

Ich heiße Sybille, bin 42 Jahre alt, und wohne in Niedenstein, das liegt bei Kassel.
Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Teich nach Angaben von Naturagart gebaut. 
Er ist ca. 4x4m groß und fasst 6.400 Ltr.
Ich habe 4 Goldorfen und ca. 16 Goldfische. Bin ein Teichneuling und möchte noch viel lernen. Leider hatte ich in der Bauphase keine Hilfe von solch tollen Foren, bin erst jetzt darauf gestossen.

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Teich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/1/4/6/8/AnsichtTeich2.JPG
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/1/4/6/8/AnsichtTeich3.JPG

Grüße aus Nordhessen
Sybille


----------



## Silke (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Hallo Sybille,
na dann mal herzlich willkommen bei uns.
Hier werden dir garantiert "fast" alle Fragen beantwortet.
Dein Teich sieht gut aus, aber ich finde, es sind zuwenig Pflanzen drin.
Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Sybi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Die Pflanzen sind erst im Mai gekommen, sie müssen noch wachsen. Zur Zeit sieht es schön grüner aus.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Hallo und Willkommen!

Ich bin hier der "olle Dechnigger" - auch Techniker genannt. Wenn du Schwierigkeiten mit unserm Forum hast, kannst Du  Dich gern melden - natürlich auch sonst... 

Noch viel Spaß hier im Forum!


----------



## Steffen (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

*
Hallo.........

herzlich willkommen im forum & viel spaß !  
*


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Hallo Sybille,

auch von mir Willkommen im Forum 

Gib dem Teich Zeit sich zu entwickeln. Das wird schon... 
Und wenn Du Dich wirklich etwas "weiterbilden" möchtest, dann versuch es doch mal mit den Fachbeiträgen. Die sind besser, als (fast) jedes Teichbaubuch! 
Und wenn dazu Fragen auftauchen-einfach stellen.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem jungen Teich!


----------



## Sybi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Danke für die netten Willkommensgrüße.
Zur Zeit bin ich die Foren am durchlesen, da bekommt man ja auch schon vieles mit.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## Wasserfloh (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Hallo  Sybille, 

mir gefällt auch dein Teich sehr gut. Und wenn er dann, wie meiner  eingewachsen ist, dann wirst du ihn nicht mehr missen wollen... 
Gibts was schöneres, als "Wasser im Garten"? *zwinkert*

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Sybi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Eine Neue aus Nordhessen*

Hallo Wasserfloh,

dein Teich ist mir bei Durchsicht des Forum´s schon aufgefallen, sehr schön
gemacht 

Du hast recht, ich geniesse den Teich eigentlich schon seitdem er da ist. Das Wasser war noch nicht richtig drin, da kam schon die erste Libelle. Obwohl er mir in seinem ersten Jahr ganz schon Probleme macht :
(die ich noch in den Griff kriegen muß), geniesse ich jede Minute die ich am Teich verbringe. Heute frage ich mich, warum ich nicht schon vor Jahren einen Teich wollte?

Gruß Sybille


----------

